# First day of SQ



## Jacqueline (12 Sep 2006)

What happens during the first week of SQ for Infantry?Physically?


----------



## paracowboy (12 Sep 2006)

of course you posted this AFTER doing a comprehensive Search through the appropriate forums (Recruiting, Training, Infantry), right?

And why is it a poll?


----------



## Donut (12 Sep 2006)

I voted no.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hockeycaper (12 Sep 2006)

I voted yes.......what was the question again?


----------



## Franko (12 Sep 2006)

Alrighty....

First day of SQ normally has you do the following:

- Opening statements by the Crse O and Crse WO
- Intro to your Section Commanders
- in-clearance to the course consisting of getting a room and filling out paperwork
- Issuing of equipment and weapons to the candidates
- Possibly a couple of lectures, depending on how much time the above took.

That's about it.

Now do a search on SQ and you will find plenty on the subject.

This one is locked.

Regards


----------

